# BF2 GLOBAL Punkbuster GUID Ban WTF???



## wolf-uk (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi I have had BF2 for sometime though have not played it for a while. When I went to play the game tonight I got the error messgae. It does not give my nickname either

GLOBAL Punkbuster GUID Ban fdf91433

I find this odd as it only happens on some server and they seem to be the severs with the video capture mode. Other Punkbuster servers seem fine. I know I have a vaild key and have not made any mod/cheats the game so maybe guys could solve this problem for me?

Rich


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

do you have the 1.22 patch installed???? Hmmm no mods or hacks eh, is your game account the same as your gamespy account.


----------



## wolf-uk (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes I have the latest version and no mods or crack as I have just put in new hardware (hDD) and it was the frist thing I installed to play. It just strange that it lets me play on other Punkbuster server! I dont have gamespy installed


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't post on forums with this problem, its not really something anyone can solve, so go too pb's website and email them with the problem, otherwise contact EA.


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

True ...... also i know if you get banned from certain servers they are connected someway to other servers around the world and you will be banned from them aswell. I know this cause my BF2 clan's servers are connected to this network and anyone who we ban will get banned from a few hundred other servers too.


----------



## wolf-uk (Oct 20, 2005)

I have contacted them but still nothing from them I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem for no reason


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope, I play BF2, but I mainly stick to the servers in my favorites, got about 8 of them just because I play on the servers regulary and know the people.

Im guessing by your name ''UK'' your from the UK, in that case go to http://forum.eagames.co.uk/ register if you haven't already then post in the BF2 forum your problem, or contact one of the mods/EA staff which is usually protaginist or senitence, ask them for assistence, you can also hit support and find who to contact with your problem, shouldn't take too long to get an answer.

Just to add you could try updating punkbuster manually from PB's website, and as a last resort, unninstall BF2, install it again, and apply the patches, download EA downloader, it contains all of the patches for BF2, or you can use EA's FTP.


----------



## bodnid (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Rich, did you get GLOBAL Punkbuster GUID Ban sorted out?
I'm having the same trouble with COD2 right now.
Any NEWS good buddy?


----------



## wolf-uk (Oct 20, 2005)

No news yet! Still waiting for them to get back to me I seem to be albe to play on COD2 though. Make sure you have the uptodate patch somtimes re-install the whole thing also make sure punkbuster is selected in the opions menu. Also try and download the patches from the punkbuster website and put them in maunaly


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Try re-installing . . .

Then re-download all the new patches . . .


----------

